# Horse festival at Jerez



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all I have just watched Horse People With ALexandra Tolstoy
The setting was a horse festival in Jerez but apparently they take place throughout andalussia.I would like to go and see the festival but want seats close to all the action. Has anyone ever been?


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Not a horse festival as such, but every weekend at El Roccio (seen later in the programme) there seems to be a festival of some sort and horses galore. 
The climax of the festival is the weekend before Pentecost Monday (1 June 2009, 24 May 2010). In the early hours of this Monday the Virgin is brought out of the church. This remarkable event is always televised on Canal Sur the Andalucian regional Television.
When we were there (March) it was busy at the weekend, but the nothing like the scenes on the TV.
Not too far from Jerez so you could 'do' both.
Brian


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Try this

http://www.realescuela.org/ing/home.htm

It has show dates and you can even purchase the tickets on the site.


----------

